# 1938-1940 Huffman Twin Flex Thread



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

This is a bike I've been interested in for some time. The model has an interesting beginning with a rocky start and total recall (-1) of the original design. I would like to gather enough material to do a monograph on these. Please limit discussion/photos to the 1938-1940 Huffman built Twin Flex models. Badges include Airflyte, National, Dayton, Firestone, Dixie Flyer, Snell, Macys, etc... I am particularly interested in seeing original paint bikes with serial numbers as well as fork crown numbers. The fork crown number is about the most accurate way to date one of these unless it was originally equipped with a Morrow hub.

The genesis of this effort was a question posed concerning the straight down tube vice curved down tube of the '38 boys models. Based on some literature I have and feedback from others it appears the straight downtube is indicative of the April/May '38 bikes. After the initial debacle of the "Death Bike" design it appears Huffman did a quick re-design and introduced the revision in April '38 as a '39 model. Based on equipment changes in the '39 cat I still classify the earlier bikes as '38s.

I also want to include the '40 model even though it is a significantly different bike in many respects. Most think of these as strictly "big tank" bikes but it appears there were some built with the three rib "zephyr" (bump) tank as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's the 1939 I owned for a minute; sold to Marty to correct.
Thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-twinflex.38816/
It has the original paperwork too.


 


@cyclingday


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the posts guys. I would love to see some fork crown/serial numbers for these. I suppose one question that needs to be answered is does anyone have a straight down tube bike with a fork crown number later than May/June '38? V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 15, 2018)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
20180615/4d041b93f2df2db5684c42f5edacb71e.jpg


Serial number H31299 with 2 under it
Fork number 5  8
Hub number looks like C 4 to me


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> Hub number looks like C 4 to me



Looks like G4 to me; which is 4th quarter 1937


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 16, 2018)

My original Twin Flex has a H3 Morrow Hub and  98 
On the Fork Crown. Shoots your theory in the foot.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> My original Twin Flex has a H3 Morrow Hub and  98
> On the Fork Crown. Shoots your theory in the foot.



Pic? This is why I'm trying to do the research. Maybe with enough data the question of straight bar vs. curved bar could be answered definitively--maybe not. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 16, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> My original Twin Flex has a H3 Morrow Hub and  98
> On the Fork Crown. Shoots your theory in the foot.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 824801



Thanks Mike I always wondered who got Marcs other TF. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm at about 80% on my monograph but still looking for a few answers. One is the '38 catalog shows many models with the Dayton style chainring yet all '38s I've seen except the "Death Bike" have the typical Huffman ring. Anyone have an original '38 TF with the Dayton ring? V/r Shawn

Dayton Ring






Huffman Ring





Just found one in my archives--Larkin's '38 camelback model has the Dayton style ring. Others?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 5, 2019)

Here is a badged Davis Flyer I own with a straight bar. The fork is dated 11 8 (November 1938). The Morrow hub has a date code: I2. The frame, fork, and fenders are in very good original paint. I suspect the tank, chain guard (not shown), and rear rack are not original to the bicycle.

The bike has the sweetheart chain ring.  Shawn where does the “Dayton” nomenclature originate? I have never heard this term used for this type of chainring.  "Dayton" seems a bit problematic as the same chainring was used by Monark on their early Silver King (1934-35, and possibly 1936) models.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2019)

I saw it on facebook.... its gotta be true. LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is a badged Davis Flyer I own with a straight bar. The fork is dated 11 8 (November 1938). The Morrow hub has a date code: I2. The frame, fork, and fenders are in very good original paint. I suspect the tank, chain guard (not shown), and rear rack are not original to the bicycle.
> 
> The bike has the sweetheart chain ring.  Shawn where does the “Dayton” nomenclature originate? I have never heard this term used for this type of chainring.  "Dayton" seems a bit problematic as the same chainring was used by Monark on their early Silver King (1934-35, and possibly 1936) models.
> 
> ...



Brant in the context of Huffmans that's just how I refer to them but you are right it is confusing and 'sweetheart' is more appropriate. I am about 90% on my monograph--working on the '40 models now. I have a lot of the early questions answered but '40 presents some real challenges. I'll be reaching out to a few people for help as I nail this down. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 13, 2020)

I plan on doing a build with this tank ... just not sure what yet.


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)

I broke out the 1939 Firestone Twin-Flex, after about a four year hiatus, from a blown out tire. Lol!








I’ve got to be better about fixing those mechanical mishaps when they happen.
It was a nice day, for a Spring ride.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 3, 2021)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I plan on doing a build with this tank ... just not sure what yet.
> 
> View attachment 1247022



Hey Marc, That's a REALLY nice tank. Can't wait to see what Twin Flex you use it on. RideOn. Razin...


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

My Twin Flex appears to have 69 or 89 on the fork. Either June or Aug. 1939?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Nashman said:


> My Twin Flex appears to have 69 or 89 on the fork. Either June or Aug. 1939?
> 
> View attachment 1440179
> 
> ...



Definitely a '39 but seems to be a mix of Huffman and Firestone trim. While it has a Firestone badge the paint scheme and guard are Huffman. The serial should clear this up. A Firestone bike will have a xxxx FAH serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Definitely a '39 but seems to be a mix of Huffman and Firestone trim. While it has a Firestone badge the paint scheme and guard are Huffman. The serial should clear this up. A Firestone bike will have a xxxx FAH serial number. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. Best I can make out is 558FA.......don't see an H, but it may be there, just painted over or my bad eyesite. The badge isn't original to the bike if I recall, or was missing a rivet. The resto is so/so, the bike a bit of a mutt, and I saw some issues after I bought from a Caber by pictures. He mostly made things right, but buyer beware. I still dig the bike.

My Firestone Fleetwood is a bit of a mutt too. So/so resto, but again a bit Dayton, a bit Firestone in my eyes. The S.N. looks to be H6234. Any thoughts/input?
It was missing some correct parts to be either ( tombstone rear reflector, putter stem, correct Mesinger long spring seat, Clipper speedo I added/swapped etc.) and then I dolled it up a bit with NOS Dual pre-war 6 rib EA's up top. One is a top load, the other a front loader, but they match almost perfect.

These are not perfect resto's or examples, but overall I'm happy with them. Coming up to 40 years collecting and getting rare bikes and parts in Canada can be challenging. I collect too many areas. I'm up to around 24 guitars now....Yikes.... Happy early July 4th Cabers. We had Canada Day July 1.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Thanks Shawn. Best I can make out is 558FA.......don't see an H, but it may be there, just painted over or my bad eyesite. The badge isn't original to the bike if I recall, or was missing a rivet. The resto is so/so, the bike a bit of a mutt, and I saw some issues after I bought from a Caber by pictures. He mostly made things right, but buyer beware. I still dig the bike.
> 
> My Firestone Fleetwood is a bit of a mutt too. So/so resto, but again a bit Dayton, a bit Firestone in my eyes. The S.N. looks to be H6234. Any thoughts/input?
> It was missing some correct parts to be either ( tombstone rear reflector, putter stem, correct Mesinger long spring seat, Clipper speedo I added/swapped etc.) and then I dolled it up a bit with NOS Dual pre-war 6 rib EA's up top. One is a top load, the other a front loader, but they match almost perfect.
> ...



The bike, without a doubt, is a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. A Dayton would have curved seat stays. That said it has an almost Firestone paint job, wrong bars, guard, chain ring, and rack. Light should be front load aluminum, front fender should have initial tray, and should have a drop stand. I can't tell on stem but it should be a three hash putter. All that said not a bad looking bike just not accurate. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike, without a doubt, is a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. A Dayton would have curved seat stays. That said it has an almost Firestone paint job, wrong bars, guard, chain ring, and rack. Light should be front load aluminum, front fender should have initial tray, and should have a drop stand. I can't tell on stem but it should be a three hash putter. All that said not a bad looking bike just not accurate. V/r Shawn








Ha!!  Mine.... It's a mutt, ( knew it...) but I dig it, know it's not 100% correct. *This is another Cabers ( in above pic) done correct. *( or more correct?)

My putter stem only has the one hash. I saw another Cabers Firestone ( pic above) that has the twin Silver rays? His ( see pic) resto is more correct Firestone but bars and rack etc. look a bit similar to mine. I'll call mine a Firedayton.  Ha!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike, without a doubt, is a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. A Dayton would have curved seat stays. That said it has an almost Firestone paint job, wrong bars, guard, chain ring, and rack. Light should be front load aluminum, front fender should have initial tray, and should have a drop stand. I can't tell on stem but it should be a three hash putter. All that said not a bad looking bike just not accurate. V/r Shawn



Question. My S.N. is H6234. It has a Dayton Badge ( may not be original badge) but a Firestone frame with some Dayton parts ( chain ring, guard, fenders etc.) so Dayton made the Firestone Fleetwood. What years? Is mine a '39? My frame rear dropouts doesn't have tabs for a dropstand? *It must be a SUPER RARE prototype!!  Ha!!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Question. My S.N. is H6234. It has a Dayton Badge ( may not be original badge) but a Firestone frame with some Dayton parts ( chain ring, guard, fenders etc.) so Dayton made the Firestone Fleetwood. What years? Is mine a '39? My frame rear dropouts doesn't have tabs for a dropstand? *It must be a SUPER RARE prototype!!  Ha!!*



It’s a Firestone frame made by Huffman. “Dayton” was just another badge Huffman used. The bike is a ‘37. The frame tabs were cut off. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> It’s a Firestone frame made by Huffman. “Dayton” was just another badge Huffman used. The Nike is a ‘37. The frame tabs were cut off. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. my bicycle is a 1937. I see no sign of the tabs being cut off (and why?) but whatever. I appreciate your info. Cheers, Bob


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1449086



Great shot Marty! That should be the cover of the next issue of "Beaches and Bikes". V/r Shawn


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ve got a project one now and here are the numbers I found. It’s a straight down tube frame with a Firestone badge. Looks like 9 8 on the fork maybe? and H33486 on the bottom bracket. I’m assuming it’s a 1938?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I’ve got a project one now and here are the numbers I found. It’s a straight down tube frame with a Firestone badge. Looks like 9 8 on the fork maybe? and H33486 on the bottom bracket. I’m assuming it’s a 1938? View attachment 1747962
> View attachment 1747963
> 
> View attachment 1747964
> ...



can we see the whole enchilada


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Yep '38. In '39 if it were a Firestone bike it would have a "FAH" serial number.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> can we see the whole enchilada











						Sold - Firestone Twinflex frameset | Archive (sold)
					

DOND- Selling for a friend. Missing rear struts.




					thecabe.com
				



Just got from Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2023)

Needing some help here. I need good pics of both a bare '38-9 girls Twin-Flex frame and a girls '40 Twin-Flex frame. I've searched the forum and nothing I found was suitable. Any help is much appreciated. Please reply directly to Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com @John @New Mexico Brant @npence @mynameislegion


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm curious what the inherent weakness was of this design.  Has there been any example pictures of bikes that have failed and where the failure was?

I wonder if Colson knew of this weakness and their introduction of the dual cushioner in 41 was there attempt to compete in this area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2023)

srfndoc said:


> I'm curious what the inherent weakness was of this design.  Has there been any example pictures of bikes that have failed and where the failure was?
> 
> I wonder if Colson knew of this weakness and their introduction of the dual cushioner in 41 was there attempt to compete in this area.



EDIT: I believe @srfndoc's post was in regards to this sentence in Shawn's first post.

"After the initial debacle of the "Death Bike" design it appears Huffman did a quick re-design and introduced the revision in April '38 as a '39 model."


I think @Freqman1 is referring to the 1st Gen Twinflex, coined the "Deathbike". As far as we know, only one is known to exist.

Colson was late to the game anyway, so not much of a competitor. There are far fewer Colson Dual-Cushioners around than Twin-Flexes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2023)

fordmike65 said:


> I think @Freqman1 is referring to the 1st Gen Twinflex, coined the "Deathbike". As far as we know, only one is known to exist.
> 
> Colson was late to the game anyway, so not much of a competitor. There are far fewer Colson Dual-Cushioners around than Twin-Flexes.



The second design TFs don't have any real problems if all components are in good shape and the suspension is adjusted properly unless you weigh more than 200 lbs in which case a set of John's springs are a good idea. The first design aka "Death Bike" really wasn't so much a weakness as it was design flaw much like the Monark twin suspension bike. I believe it allowed too much wiggle at the bottom of the fork ends and caused a stability issue. The Colson design really isn't much of a suspension in my opnion.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2023)

My read on Shawn’s question, is that he wants to convert a rigid 1940 ladies model Huffman into a Twin Flex model, so he’d like to see some examples of the various ladies model Twin Flexes, to see if there were any variations in the way the components attached?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2023)

cyclingday said:


> My read on Shawn’s question, is that he wants to convert a rigid 1940 ladies model Huffman into a Twin Flex model, so he’d like to see some examples of the various ladies model Twin Flexes, to see if there were any variations in the way the components attached?



Actually my request for pics of the girls bare frame pics is for my monograph to illustrate the differences between the '38/9 frame and '40 frame.


----------



## John (Jan 3, 2023)

Jun 1938 curved bar TF's 2.0


----------

